# Apple censure vos gravures sur Ipod !



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

J'ai voulu aller voir sur le store américain l'ordre de prix de l'ipod-mini + accessoires, eh bien croyez moi si vous voulez mais les inscriptions gravées au laser font l'objet d'une censure !

J'ai voulu graver "God fuck america, vive la France", il a fallu que je retire "fuck" pour ne plus avoir de message d'erreurs !

Pudibons, chez Apple ?
MDR


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2004)

Et si on essaie de mettre un mp3 dans le même esprit sur son DD, que se passe-t-il? l'iPod plante? il s'autodétruit?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Et si on essaie de mettre un mp3 dans le même esprit sur son DD, que se passe-t-il? l'iPod plante? il s'autodétruit?


Il passe à 300 db sans prévenir


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> (...)"God [censuré] america, vive la France", il a fallu que je retire "[censuré]" (...)



Une baguette et un saucisson mon bon monsieur?


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2004)

En tout cas, "j'aime la bite" ça passe très bien, la grande classe, comme d'hab...


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2004)

Arf, en plus ça marche plus non plus ! Sont vraiment nase ces ricains...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant pis j'achèterai un dell.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

Un boulot pour toi: trouve-moi tout les mots censurés par Apple.


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un boulot pour toi: trouve-moi tout les mots censurés par Apple.



Ca nous laissera un peu de repos


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un boulot pour toi: trouve-moi tout les mots censurés par Apple.



Ok !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vous fais un rapport ce soir.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un boulot pour toi: trouve-moi tout les mots censurés par Apple.



Mission accomplie WebO ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors Apple censure donc les vilains mots suivants :

- Pute.
- Enculé.
- Bite.
- Salope.
- Putain.
- "[censuré]"
- Bitch.
- Cum on me nasty girl.
- Baiseur de poules.
- Steve Jobs suck my dick.
- J'ai l'anus gros comme une bouche d'égout.
- Fist moi profond.
- Nique ta soeur avec un ipod.
- Mets moi ton gros G5 dans le cul.

Voilà c'est tout, sinon c'est bon, vous pouvez y aller.

"J'aime les chattes bien humides" passe très bien par exemple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : si la vulgarité vous écure, vomissez !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mission accomplie WebO !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien bien... avec ça y a de quoi faire plein de phrases...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mission accomplie WebO !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On nottera que MacGé est boucoup moins restrictif qu'apple si non on aurait eu:



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mission accomplie WebO !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce qui est nettement moins parlant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Mais au nom de quoi se permettent-ils ces restrictions ? Ca engage la marque ?
Si je marque "N... Ta Mère" au marqueur, ils seront poursuivis ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2004)

Yanna qui n'ont que ça à faire hein...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Mais au nom de quoi se permettent-ils ces restrictions ? Ca engage la marque ?
> Si je marque "N... Ta Mère" au marqueur, ils seront poursuivis ?



Nan tu perdras la garantie c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan mais franchement, tu le fais expres ou quoi? T'as deja entendu parler de l'image de marque?
L'iPod est LE produit phare d'Apple et qui plus est un objet estampillé un peu "luxe-bobos". Tu crois vraiment qu'ils ont envie de voir ce genre de conneries gravées sur leur bijou-joujou?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme si tu allais place Vendome demander a un orfèvre de te faire une broche avec une inscription incitant a la sodomie des Japonais...


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> JPmiss a écrit avec ses doigts:</font><hr />C'est comme si tu allais place Vendome demander a un orfèvre de te faire une broche avec une inscription incitant a la sodomie des Japonais...  


[/QUOTE] 

Ha ha ! C'était donc toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est un détective pour ceux qui pouraient croire qu'il s'agit d'un vieux clodo avec une pipe


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

C'est ilatoupigé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Je ne comprends pas cette histoire d'image de marque...

Du coté de chez moi, les PC d'exposition dans les magasins affichent une fois sur deux un magnifique écran bleu et Microsoft ne s'est jamais plaint


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

C'est parce que le bleu pour Billou c'est la couleur de l'espoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Espoir de voir apparaître ça :


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ha ha ! C'était donc toi !



Oui!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme si tu allais place Vendome demander a un orfèvre de te faire une broche avec une inscription incitant a la sodomie des Japonais...



Avec une grosse liasse de billets, c'est possible ça, les diamants en plus !!


----------



## Couhoulinn (17 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mission accomplie WebO !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais que font les modérateurs??? lol


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2004)

P***, j'avais déjà soulevé la question dans un autre post' mais ça avait pas dégénéré comme ça !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> P***, j'avais déjà soulevé la question dans un autre post' mais ça avait pas dégénéré comme ça !



Bah, on est au Bar... c'est pas pareil.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2004)

"Viens que je t'enfile profond", ça passe très bien, ainsi que "tu sens mon gros bazar dans ta chatte"


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2004)

"suce ma bite" c'est passé aussi.
Ben il y a relache de la censure on dirait


----------



## chagregel (21 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bien bien... avec ça y a de quoi faire plein de phrases...








Mais c'est vraiment un nouveau WebO depuis cette AES,

De plus en plus louche cette histoire


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vraiment un nouveau WebO depuis cette AES,
> 
> De plus en plus louche cette histoire



On l'a forcé a manger des trucs bizarres:






La truffade au psylo ca vous change un homme...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On l'a forcé a manger des trucs bizarres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miam... j'en veux encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ça m'a donné faim tout ça.


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vraiment un nouveau WebO depuis cette AES,
> 
> De plus en plus louche cette histoire



les acides ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2004)

WebO il bouffe des mickeys à s'en faire péter le ventre c'est clair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> "suce ma bite"



Nan nan "bite" ça passe pas, j'ai testé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> "Viens que je t'enfile profond", ça passe très bien, ainsi que "tu sens mon gros bazar dans ta chatte"



Merci, je note et je rajoute à la liste.


----------



## Switcher (21 Avril 2004)

C'est bon de rire parfois...

J'étais écroulé à vous lire. Merci. Ca fait du bien après une journée de boulot.

Concernant Apple, on peut imaginer que tous les mots grossiers de la plupart des langues occidentales sont prohibés par leur "moteur de recherche" (connais pô le terme technique), d'où l'obligation de faire dans la finesse linguistique et sémantique : "Remplissez-les moi tous et faites que ça déborde" par exemple (c'est pas de moi, c'est le nom d'un film osé - la lecture de "Starfix" m'a appris beaucoup de choses, oui...).

D'ailleurs, ça irait plutôt bien sur un iPod...

Non ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2004)

> "Remplissez-les moi tous et faites que ça déborde"
> 
> D'ailleurs, ça irait plutôt bien sur un iPod...
> 
> Non ?



Oui bien vu, c'est subtile et pourtant hyper graveleux, comme j'aime quoi...


----------



## Yama (22 Avril 2004)

c'est quoi ces "censuré" sur le premier message ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Avril 2004)

C'est quand tu écris "putain" en "enculer" en anglais, soit FUQUE


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> WebO il bouffe des mickeys à s'en faire péter le ventre c'est clair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal mon mon nouveau déguisement...


----------



## kokoloko (22 Avril 2004)

Ah ouais, ça le fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je veux le même pour mon mulot


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> WebO il bouffe des mickeys à s'en faire péter le ventre c'est clair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

"Change de trou, ça fume" ça marche aussi!!!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je te prouve le contraire:



Nous sommes au bord de toucher au sublime!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

Allons encore plus bas:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allons encore plus bas:



Vraiment WebO, qu'est ce que tu peux etre grossier!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est inadmissible!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

T'as ça aussi pour lequel j'ai une affection particulière!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allons encore plus bas:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2004)

Ou pour coller à l'actualité, ça:


----------



## emynona (22 Avril 2004)

Soit dit en passant, "a ma couille" passe très bien ... le "à" ne passe pas ...


----------



## chagregel (22 Avril 2004)

_Communiqué de Apple : Depuis quelques jours, une bande de petits malins passent leur journées a essayer les différents messagesde gravure sur IPod._ 
_Nous ne tolérons plus ce genre de pratique._


----------



## JPTK (22 Avril 2004)

Et après on dit qu'on est snob et élitiste mais nan, juste graveleux et vulgaires comme les autres...


----------

